# How to find Audible Prime audiobooks?



## Sebastiene (Dec 15, 2011)

Okay! I read the page on Amazon. I've followed the links. I've downloaded the recommended Audible app onto my phone. I've signed in using my Amazon account.

Aaaaaaaaand... nothing.

How do you pull up Audible audiobooks that are available to read for free if you're a Prime member?

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Can you give us the link to the Amazon page?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

There is something available in the US (sadly not here in the UK yet) called Audible Channels. If you go to the Audible home page and search for 'audible channels' you'll get a list of available titles - but it's mostly newspapers, magazines and periodicals - there seem to be very few books.

http://www.audible.com/search/ref=a_channels_tseft?advsearchKeywords=audible+channels&filterby=field-keywords&x=0&y=0


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

There are also supposed to be 50 free audiobooks available on a rotating basis. At least according to the article that I read.


----------



## Sebastiene (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, it is Audible Channels in the U.S.

Here is the link to the page.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/audible/channels

And I found the page on Audible with directions! Thank you for your help!!!

Now let's see if this works. 

http://www.audible.com/channels


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I knew about Channels, but I didn't realize that they offered some full-length audiobooks. Just checked out the offerings and there are some there that I would like to listen to


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing this! Had glanced at channels in the past but never knew about the free listens for Prime members! Excited to try some of these

Susie


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Interesting. Can't find channels on the new 8 inch Fire tablet. Will keep looking

Susie


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Re: Audible on the Fire tablets, at the bottom of the page that was linked above, it says "coming soon to Fire tablets".  Odd Amazon would offer something that their own devices cannot use.  Anyway, I don't understand these Audible channels.  Are books you find on the channels the only ones you can read/hear for free?  I searched from within the app and found a book I wanted to hear but I was only given a sample.  Will I be asked to buy the book once I listen to the sample?  If so, Audible Channels sounds like a trick to get more people to subscribe to Audible.  I don't care about listening to podcasts and someone reading an article from a newspaper which seems to be the major offerings.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

I was able to find free Prime Audible books on the HDX
Susie


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

GGGggggrrrrrrr

This book's Amazon page says I can listen free with Prime, but I just cannot find this book in the Prime Channels in the Audible app. Was hoping you smart people would have posted how to actually search for titles within Audible Prime Channels. 

https://www.amazon.com/Bloody-Jack/dp/B000R34YPW/


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Cherise said:


> GGGggggrrrrrrr
> 
> This book's Amazon page says I can listen free with Prime, but I just cannot find this book in the Prime Channels in the Audible app. Was hoping you smart people would have posted how to actually search for titles within Audible Prime Channels.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bloody-Jack/dp/B000R34YPW/


So, I currently have an Audible 'Lite' subscription (no credits but keep the account open so I can get sales etc). I went into my Audible app on my phone (which is where I listen to audiobooks). From the 'Library' page I tapped on the 3 horizontal lines (the Menu) & looked for 'Channels for Prime' & tapped that. Then I tapped on Audiobook Collections, and found it under 'Get Hooked - Series Starters'

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

CegAbq said:


> So, I currently have an Audible 'Lite' subscription (no credits but keep the account open so I can get sales etc). I went into my Audible app on my phone (which is where I listen to audiobooks). From the 'Library' page I tapped on the 3 horizontal lines (the Menu) & looked for 'Channels for Prime' & tapped that. Then I tapped on Audiobook Collections, and found it under 'Get Hooked - Series Starters'
> 
> Hope that helps.


THANK YOU!


----------

